
Learn Gitlab's CI/CD Service – Course for Developers - omiossec
https://dev.to/owenconti/learn-gitlab-s-ci-cd-service-course-for-developers-3na4
======
jl-gitlab
Very nice! I'm the PM for CI/CD here at GitLab and think this is a wonderful
idea. Feel free to reach out if you have any questions or need any support -
my contact info can be found publicly on my GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/jlenny](https://gitlab.com/jlenny)

